# Mk2 won't start/imobolissed esp fault / power steering



## Liamfarmer96 (Sep 2, 2017)

My mk2 tt wouldn't start last night, was coming up with a esp fault and the power steering warning light was turning red from amber when I turned the key. Car was compeltly dead no turn over or starter firing ect. Disconnected the battery for 10 minutes, reconnected and all seemed fine and I got it home all in working order. Then this morning it wouldn't start at all, had the same warning lights plus the power steering was constantly red and it was beeping 3x times at me as soon as the ignition was on. Disconnecting the battery hasn't done anything either this time. Only had it 6 weeks and it is my pride and joy can anybody give me any advice as to what it might be? Battery is giving out 12.4V and mechanically I know it is sound as it drove fine all the way home, just feel like it might be a simple sensor or wiring fault?
Grateful for any help, earliest I can get it in for a diagnostics check is Tuesday

Cheers, liam


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I would suspect battery, 12.4 volts may be dropping to zero once under load. Double check both connections on battery.
Fault scan required otherwise just guessing as above.
Hoggy.


----------



## Liamfarmer96 (Sep 2, 2017)

Just got it started now, red power steering light has disappeared, esp light went but has now come back. Definintly not the battery. Had heavy rain yesterday so thinking some connections may of got wet and now maybe drying out?? Really is blagging my head 
Liam


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Hoggy's right.
It is likely to be
Old battery
Poor charging of battery,
Faults with the motion sensors on (one of) the wheels (poor connections, etc.)
The cost-effective solution is to have it connected to a VAGCOM reader.

Have a look at http://www.justanswer.co.uk/audi/8atn1- ... fault.html which says much the same thing.


----------



## Liamfarmer96 (Sep 2, 2017)

Okay cheers guys will get that done as soon as I can and will see where I stand

Thanks again


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

What was the solution in this case ? I've got a similar issue, already replaced the battery to no avail.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you just want to run some simple fault scans, an OBDeleven will get it done. Not as capable as a VCDS, but for quick fault checks and clearing, it's a cheap tool to keep in the glove box and saves guessing.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926899


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, mine says : glow plugs cylinder 1,2,3,4 : no electricity.

Dash says : esp fault, headlight range adjustment faulty, steering wheel symbol amber/red.

All at once, as in, yesterday nothing ( just came out of the shop for clutch/flywheel/service). Drove fine, parked it and poof, all theses errors at once. Starter doesn't turn at all...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi OT, I would say low volts, check the battery connections are clean & secure.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Corrosion on the transmission to body ground cable 99.9% sure


----------



## dopcox (Oct 15, 2019)

Where is the transmission ground? I have the same issue and have been checking grounds with a multimeter but I can't find the transmission ground. Some of my grounds are showing 0.1amps but the starter ground and the block are showing 4.8 amps


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dopcox, Don't know how you are getting those current readings but this may help.
https://wak-tt.com/mods/eearthing/eearthing.htm
Hoggy.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine's issue a month back was the fuel pump relay/relais, under the dash, next to the steering column.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Repairing the thread is a good preventive maintenance. Inspecting the thread on the holes is highly recommended. I'm so surprise to see that there is almost no thread holding the ground bolt inplace. The right was already repaired when the photo is taken but it look very similar to the left side. Not yet experiencing any sign and symptoms of problem. The only reason why I check it because I saw fuel pump control module code that occurs only twice after 78 driving cycle.

Make sure the battery ground is disconnected before removing the bolt.

Ground for ABS and Fuel pump control module is on the right
Ground for Engine, Starter, Alternator and Power Steering is on the left.

The poor ground of ABS is causing ESP and Powersteering fault because the steering angle sensor is integrated to the ABS module.


----------



## dopcox (Oct 15, 2019)

Just wanted to thank Wolves and Hoggy for their input!

It was the ground, I followed Wolvez guide and the car started first time. Definitely going to clean up and or replace all the grounds on the car when I get a chance next!

Thanks all!


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Wolvez said:


> Repairing the thread is a good preventive maintenance. Inspecting the thread on the holes is highly recommended. I'm so surprise to see that there is almost no thread holding the ground bolt inplace. The right was already repaired when the photo is taken but it look very similar to the left side. Not yet experiencing any sign and symptoms of problem. The only reason why I check it because I saw fuel pump control module code that occurs only twice after 78 driving cycle.
> 
> Make sure the battery ground is disconnected before removing the bolt.
> 
> ...


Where about s is this looking into the engine bay?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Check the posted image below. Red box with arrow


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Wolvez said:


> Check the posted image below. Red box with arrow


Brilliant, Thanks ! (Just in case)


----------



## Dylkx1322 (May 16, 2020)

Hi I have the exact same issue with my audi tt could you please tell me where I can find these grounding points you mentioned so I can clean and check them
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Dylkx1322 said:


> Hi I have the exact same issue with my audi tt could you please tell me where I can find these grounding points you mentioned so I can clean and check them
> Thanks


Hi, So many problems in this topic. What TT do you have & what is the actual problem.
Always best to start you own topic in the relevant section.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dylkx1322 (May 16, 2020)

Sorry am new to the forum and it's a mk2 audi tt 2.0tdi and I can go to the car one day and start up is fine no issues then I can park it up for 5 minutes come back to it and I'll have every fault possible to come up on the dash and it won't start just get a single click I then leave the battery disconnected for like a hour then can go back into the car and everything is fine but it just keeps happing and seemed to be getting worse am at the point now where it won't go away it has recently had a new battery and I've tested that so I know the battery is all good


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dylkx1322, Welcome to the TTF.
I don't know much about the MK2 earth points, but that may be the problem.
Hopefully, a MK2 owner will be along with the info.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dylkx1322 (May 16, 2020)

Thank you and so was that information I found you gave about the mk1 audi tt? And was is a tdi engine? Thinking maybe it's been a fault with tt since the mk1s then


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sounds like a ecu or dash board fault to me, assuming that the battery isn't draining.

I had a failure of the instrument cluster but the car still started and run... Have you run a diagnostic check on it.. That would be the first thing I would do.. Run a scan, clear the faults and see what comes back.


----------



## Dylkx1322 (May 16, 2020)

Yes I've plugged in a diagnostic scanner but it reads no faults


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Dylkx1322 said:


> Thank you and so was that information I found you gave about the mk1 audi tt? And was is a tdi engine? Thinking maybe it's been a fault with tt since the mk1s then


Hi, I believe the info from Wolves was for the MK2 earth points.
Main earth points are quite close to the battery.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dylkx1322 (May 16, 2020)

Okay well thank you very much for your help ill go out to the car tomorrow and just find as many earth points as I can and just clean and check them all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Dylkx1322 said:


> Okay well thank you very much for your help ill go out to the car tomorrow and just find as many earth points as I can and just clean and check them all


Hi, A good idea, remove the bolts & clean up the area & the connections.
Also, check the connections at starter/solenoid.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dylkx1322 (May 16, 2020)

Okay will do thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Dylkx1322 said:


> Okay will do thanks


Also check the connections at starter/solenoid.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Wolvez - Great post! Would never have thought to look under the air filter housing! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just as an FYI, this is covered in the workshop manual *Electrical System - A005TT01320*.


----------



## Dylkx1322 (May 16, 2020)

Thank you very much this is excellent


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Wolvez - Would *Stabilant 22A* be effective for these sorts of connections to eliminate future corrosion? For example, could you use it between all the contact points; nut - ring terminal - chassis?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Wolvez - Would *Stabilant 22A* be effective for these sorts of connections to eliminate future corrosion? For example, could you use it between all the contact points; nut - ring terminal - chassis?


Not sure. There could be an adverse reaction when it got exposed to engine oil, DSG fluid or coolant. Too risky to try.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Wolvez said:


> Check the posted image below. Red box with arrow


I cannot find these, is that a just for a LHD car by any chance? Cheers.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

LHD and RHD car have the same grounding point. If you have a DSG, follow the large ground (black) wire bolted near the DSG oil cooler or look at the frame going to the bumper near the left headlight and you will see 2 big brown wire (10 AWG) bolted to the body.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Wolvez said:


> LHD and RHD car have the same grounding point. If you have a DSG, follow the large ground (black) wire bolted near the DSG oil cooler or look at the frame going to the bumper near the left headlight and you will see 2 big brown wire (10 AWG) bolted to the body.


Is this the correct area mate? If so, does all that trucking pull up out of the way easily? I've a bit of a heavy handed approach and don't want to break something or dislodge wiring


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes, remove the plastic strap so you can move the wire.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Wolvez said:


> Yes, remove the plastic strap so you can move the wire.


Good man, I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyt195 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi, where in the engine bay is this ground point? My audi has the same problem and im struggling to find it. Thanks


----------



## TheSheep (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi
Just had this problem on a Mk2 2010 2.0 TDI.  Exactly as described - symptoms and remedy.
Huge shout out to Wolvez and original thread starter. :lol:

Getting the airbox off was the only tricky bit. Slowly dismantle the peripheral plastics and fold top cover
out of way. With air filter removed, put some WD40 on two rubber mounts (one in base, one outside) then a solid
yank will bring it off.

I used a Dremel to clean up the corrosion on body and emery on terminals.

I'd like to do the same to the grounding points on the right for ABS and Fuel pump control module but don't know where to look and what needs to be removed?
Anyone able to provide some hints?


----------

